# I got this email today about my snakes for sale ??



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi All
I recieved this email today and I would like your opinions on it please.




"Hello,

I saw your advert online and I am interested in buying your REPTILES URGENTLY.

I will like you to know that I have a private animal zoo, were people can come and see small animals.

Payment would be sent to you through a UK Certified Bankers Draft Cheque.

My shipper will personally come to your location for the pick up of the reptiles.

So, I will like you to please send me an urgent email with :

A list of all the Reptiles you have available for sale.

Their prices and if possible their pictures.

I await your soonest reply.

Mr John Thomas."




I may be wrong but the wording is a bit sus (apologies to Mr Thomas if he is genuine)


Thanks 
Si


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The wording is very strange yes!

You tell them to pay cash and see if hes still interested : victory:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

a bit sus? He wants to buy your reptiles but then asks what you have and how much? 

dodgy as, delete delete delete I say


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

John Thomas lol? sounds iffy to me. I would ignor it or ask for a landline telephone number so you can speak to him.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

dodgy as hell..........

Isn't John Thomas a slang name for your ...errr....old fella.........pork sword.......

If it is genuine, his parents must have a sense of humor......


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen similar on here before, and have followed a similar scam from start to almost finish (with a car rather than snakes). The bankers draft will be fake, and posted from somewhere like spain or france, where the "buyer" is waiting for his "courrier" to drop them off. Basicly, it's 100% bull, and IMO I'd ignore it.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

sigee said:


> "Hello,
> 
> I saw your advert online (no reference to which site) and I am interested in buying your REPTILES URGENTLY (im guessing this is so you respond quickly enough not to think about it).
> 
> ...


Have a feeling if you respond to this guy with anything else expect what he's asked you wont get a repsonse, thats how con artists work they want to find the people who wont ask questions


----------



## silky_smooth (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bad Idea!*



Bluejen said:


> a bit sus? He wants to buy your reptiles but then asks what you have and how much?
> 
> dodgy as, delete delete delete I say


I totally agree with Bluejen, If he's so desperate for reptiles for his 'small zoo' then wouldnt they be available in his own country? 

It would be a big risk, and even if he is genuine (and you have no true way of knowing) Then I would still decline if not but to ensure the safety of you're snakes. I'm sure you really care about them so shouldn't their safety and well being come first no matter who they go to? 

Good luck with you're decision. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## linzys-snakes (Oct 18, 2007)

sigee said:


> Hi All
> I recieved this email today and I would like your opinions on it please.
> 
> 
> ...


avoid at all costs
ive seen this sort of scam before with ebay
google "bank draft cheque scams" and you will see


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sigee said:


> I saw your advert online and I am interested in buying your REPTILES URGENTLY.
> 
> I will like you to know that I have a private animal zoo, were people can come and see small animals.


these 2 bits worry me, why is getting these reptiles so urgent and if he has a zoo he show people around there must be some info on it and i would have expected it to have a name and this Mr Thomas to have mentioned the name. the email also seems somewhat rushed and surely even after the worlds most expansive advertisement they would have questions


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*fonejacker?*

I just need your bank account details and sort code!!! Madame this is totally legitimate! Yea this guy will more than likely be from uganda and related to George AGDGDGWNGO!

:lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

You should go along with the scam then when the "shipper" turns up deny all knowledge, will teach the thieving :censor:.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

funny that only briefly read it
it`s a scam
i just got an email in junk box on msn off john thomas it`s a south african scammer i never opened t just deleted to phishing
he`s after your bank details maybe to get a passport at the least maybe to set up a bank loan in your name or maybe to take what he can get off you($20 is a lot of money over there)
:whip:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

bet he offers to pay over the odds and collect the difference when he gets animals?

i got asked to accept a cheque for £2000 for a lizard i was selling for £100 and said he would give me extra £50 to cash cheque and give him the difference!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

you have to give him bank details for him to pay in and thats what he wants


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*Be rude and send back "No!" :2thumb:*


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol2:
I was aware it was a scam but just in case Mr Thomas was a member on here I didnt want to be rude :whistling2:
Im going to have a play with him just for fun.
If he asks for my bank details I will give him my old details(account closed years ago):devil:
You never know I may be able to get him to sort out a courier if hes a bit of a :censor:

Cheers
Si


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

fishboy said:


>


 
Beat me to it Fishboy
ITS A SCAMMER :whistling2:


----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

Iv replied to his email telling him what I have for sale.
I will keep you updated as and when he replies.
Should be worth a laugh or two :2thumb:

Cheers
Si


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Almost certainly is a scam but all you have to do is not let the goods ( your reps) go without the cash in your hand, so if he offers a cheque, you can accept but let him know that animals wont be released until funds are cleared. I would bet that as soon as you say this you wont get a reply anyway.


----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok here is the latest email,its a classic scam and so old I am surprised its still being used.


Hello,

Thank you for your fast reply concerning your Reptiles for sale.

I am so excited, this will also be a surprise for every child and family that comes to my private zoo.

I am from the United States and we will be opening the private zoo next 2 weeks.

So, I would like to receive your reptile as soon as possible.

Firstly, I would like to appreciate the fact that you got back to me soonest and also to inform you that i am OK with the price £200. 

I told my family about your message and everyone are OK with the price.

Concerning the pick up of the reptiles , my shipper ( Vet Doctor ) who as been shipping animals for 17 Years, from all over the world ( would come to your location for the pick up ).

So , I have instructed my client there in the UK who owes me the sum of £2800. 

He will be sending you payment through a UK Bankers Draft Check and all I want you to do is:

Send me an email as soon as you receive the check , then go and have it cashed at your local bank, deduct your £200 for the reptiles and addition £50 for yourself and then have the rest of the money wired ( sent ) to my shipper through Western Union Money Transfer.

The shipper will use this funds to take care of everything necessary for the pick up of our beautiful reptile at your location

So please get back to me, and also keep other buyer away.

I will like you to know that my client there in the UK will be sending the UK Bankers Draft Check ( Payment ) to you as soon as you email me with your details.

Kindly reply me with the following payment details, so I can inform my client to make out payment to you immediately:

YOUR NAME AS TO BE WRITTEN ON THE UK BANKERS DRAFT CHECK ...........

YOUR PHYSICAL MAILING ADDRESS..................

YOUR PHONE NUMBER # .........

I await your soonest reply.

Yours Sincerely,

MR. JOHN THOMAS



Now if I give this guy my name,address and phone number will he send me a dud cheque or can he scam me from the info he has asked for.
I should add that I dont actualy have a bank account at the moment so I suppose im safe ?.

Cheers
Si


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

For giggles value (as this is blatently a scam) tell him that you have many contacts throughout the US and would like to have one of them "inspect" his facility because as he will surely understand being an animal lover himself you couldn't possibly let your babies go without knowing they would be well cared for, so if he could possibly send you HIS full address asap it would be most appreciated........ Bet he runs a mile.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Bankers drafts are highly insecure as the buyer can very easily reverse the transaction. I wouldn't touch that with a barge pole, personally.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

so i see its nothing to do with reptiles really just a money laundering scheme. 

With all the effort these guys go to you think they'd just get a real job :lol2:


----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

I could ask him a few awkward questions and watch him disappear but I would realy like to see one of these bankers drafts (I want to frame it and put it on the wall).
Am I safe giving him my address though ???


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

sigee said:


> I could ask him a few awkward questions and watch him disappear but I would realy like to see one of these bankers drafts (I want to frame it and put it on the wall).
> Am I safe giving him my address though ???


Depends if he has any friends based in the uk that are any good at burglary, as if you give him your address he will know that you have something possibly worth stealing.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bluejen said:


> so i see its nothing to do with reptiles really just a money laundering scheme.
> 
> With all the effort these guys go to you think they'd just get a real job :lol2:



Not laundering.
It's theft, taking money and giving nothing in return.


My suggestion is to tell them you have your own courier, he's called Noah's Ark.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I had an email like this once before!! referred to my beardies as "Reptiles" hiya yes i want to buy your reptiles!!. Bankers cheque ok! blah blah blah. Much like the one you have got.

I think....i'm 99% sure it's a con!. I ignored my emailed once my husband had also read it.

BTW I think Mr.Thomas is from Cameroon!! You get loads of these people advertising animals they don't have etc


----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

I think I will give him a false name,my address and no phone number.
That way I may get a cheque to hang on the wall.
I have nothing of any value to steal.Im home 99.9% of the time and I have a dog that is basicly a 7 stone staffy that doesnt like strangers :lol2:


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

honestly, giving anyone you dont know/trust your address is a huge mistake. 7st staff or not, if they break in, they likely to have a knife/gun etc and i bet your staff aint bulletproof...


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Give him the local nicks address


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

sigee said:


> So , I have instructed my client there in the UK who owes me the *sum of **£2**800*.
> 
> He will be *sending you payment* through a UK Bankers Draft Check and all I want you to do is:
> 
> Send me an email as soon as you receive the check , then go and have it cashed at your local bank, *deduct your **£200 for the reptiles and addition £**50 for yourself and then have the rest of the money* wired ( sent ) to my shipper through Western Union Money Transfer.





Ferret1959 said:


> Not laundering.
> It's theft, taking money and giving nothing in return.


yeah money laundering essentially what he wants is for you too take a fee for transfering money for him. and be honest if you did it, transferred the rest of the money and they never came for the reps would you tell anyone? of course not and thats what they want.

essentially nothing to do with reptiles but gives them a good cover story.


----------



## sigee (Jul 20, 2008)

As sarahking20 siad I think its best to just insult him via email and call it quits.
Its a shame as I would love to have the bankers draft for my wall.
Cheers
Si


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

My thought on this are... get a list of what reps you have, then ask for the address for the courier to pick up, then one night you go out and all your reps go missing


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE (Aug 25, 2008)

A scam


----------

